# ابتكار وليس اختراع حماية السيارة من السرقة



## KKHALLEE (19 يونيو 2011)

لقد قمت بتنفيذ مشروع حماية السيارة وذلك باستخدام جهاز gsm مع الميكروكنترولر وذلك عند فصل البطارية تقوم بارسال رسالة تنبهك بذلك
وعند فتح السيارة تقوم بتنبهيك بذلك وارسال رسالة اليك فتقوم انت بارسال رسالة لتعطيل السيارة

خالد عبد المجيد على

* تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد 
يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*


----------



## عداس (20 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر لك


----------



## hishis (21 يونيو 2011)

مشششششكككككووورررررااااااا


----------



## ر.م علي (27 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (2 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر لك اخي الفاضل بس اذا امكن طريقة الربط لكي نستفاد منها 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## wael1975 (2 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## alkashab (2 ديسمبر 2011)

اليس هناك تفاصيل أكتر للإستفادة


----------



## تامر شوقى الجزار (13 ديسمبر 2011)

هو حضرتك طبعا الفكره حلوه جدا جدا بس إحنا عايزين طريقه التنفيز !!!!!

وطبعا مع الشكر


----------



## تامر شوقى الجزار (13 ديسمبر 2011)

هو حضرتك طبعا الفكره حلوه جدا جدا بس إحنا عايزين طريقه التنفيز !!!!!

وطبعا مع الشكر


----------



## AHMED1000 (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*الف شكر لك*​


----------



## eng basha (17 ديسمبر 2011)

عايزين طريقه التنفيذ


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (21 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرااااااا جزيلاااااااا
ومحتاج تفاصيل


----------



## mdm072 (23 ديسمبر 2011)

thanx


----------



## جيفاراا (28 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## papas90 (7 يناير 2012)

*الف شكر لك*


----------

